# How is my shooing form? (video)



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

Took a quick video of myself shooting my favorite sling shot, looks like I draw a lot higher than the forks. I am shooting at a target at knee level, just wondering if this is correct form or if I need to make some adjustments to improve accuracy.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

8 shots with 5 hits.60 0/0. If you weren't shooting to beat the camera, your numbers would have gone up I'm sure. You are not canting your forks here, so a bit more pacing of your shots should benefit you.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice long draw with quick release ... looks good, as long as you are accurate with it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Well, I cut the bands at such a length that I can achieve a decent pull at an anchor point I FEEL. I can feel my thumb against my cheek. This has helped me with consistency in my shooting. I don't want to take away from what you are currently doing, just speaking on what has helped me is all. I'm sure better shooters then me could speak to your technique though. 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks guys. Wasn't racing the clock or really even trying to hit the target, just wanted to see my draw length on camera.
I always thought the ammo and pouch stayed centered to the slingshot when drawn back, never realized it gets up and back at an angle.
I can hit pretty consistently this way, though I am slightly more accurate when using a fixed anchor point I can feel, I like the power I am getting with the longer draw length and will be making some longer bandsets and tubes to try full butterfly.

When aiming at a target that is above or below shoulder/eye level, do you just move the slingshot up or down, or do you move at the hips and waist while keeping the slingshot hand and arm locked in place?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

With archery gear it is vital that you bend at the hips to keep your arm angle the same. With a slingshot I move my anchor, with a little practice you can hit fine. My accuracy actually goes up with a longer draw, anchoring on my face just does not work for me. I draw just like you and sight down the left hand band. Not saying what I am doing is the right way, or what you should do, just saying that it works for me.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Everybody's form is what it is for them. I expected your elbow higher from your brief commentary and then saw you drawing out very similar to Bill Hayes and possibly the way he holds ammo.

What I found interesting in the video regarding your form is watching your band drawing arm especially your elbow to arm pit area. watch from the count at 7 and then go to 30 and with those two you see a hit at 7 and a miss at 30. I believe I did see a difference in form. Possibly the the lighting and your positioning in relation to the light.

Check the above out.


----------

